
The Village Sleeps Again – how by-passes affected village life (1962) [video] - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ-R-CuZlAk
======
camtarn
Includes footage of a timber framed Tudor house being moved out of the way of
a bypass in Exeter!

